# N00b GILDE sucht STARKE HAND



## Mr.Igi (1. März 2007)

Haabe endlich meine Gilde aber brauche einen ,, Manager " !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hoffe jdm meldet sich hier bin voll aufgeschmissen!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnt mir auch Tipps geben wie ich das in den Griff bekomme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Euer Igi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgabriel (1. März 2007)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Haabe endlich meine Gilde aber brauche einen ,, Manager " !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn man von etwas keine Ahnung hat, sollte man die Finger davon lassen^^

1. beweg die Member zur Eigeninitiative, aktives Gildendasein
2. mach ne HP
3. mach nen TS-Server
4. der rest geht von allein

Bei uns machen das drei/vier Leute, und es funktioniert!


----------



## Monolith (1. März 2007)

Du eröffnest eine Gilde und postest nun (wenig sachlich) hier, dass du gar keine Ahnung davon hast?!
Na hoffentlich lesen das mal deine Member  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (1. März 2007)

Tolle Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hab Wow seit 3 Wochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nächstes Mal geh ich in ein anderes Forum :S


----------



## Falke80 (1. März 2007)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Tolle Hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube, das forum ist dafür ganz egal! du wirst wohl überall das gleiche zu hören bekommen!

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie ich dir da jetzt weiter helfen kann, aber ich glaube, ich kann dir ein paar der fehler nennen, die du gemacht hast und ein paar tips für die zukunft geben!
1. der kern einer gilde sollte sich relativ gut kennen (glaube mal, das war bei dir nicht der fall). eine gilde ganz alleine aufbauen ist sehr schwer und braucht erfahrung und viel zeit.
2. eine gilde braucht im vorfeld schon planung (was ist das ziel dieser gilde, welche regeln gibt es, ...)
3. eine Homepage oder zumindest ein forum sind sehr hilfreich für die off-game komunikation. 
4. Teamspeak ist am anfang nicht so wichtig, solle später aber auf jedenfall in betracht gezogen werden.
5. lass die gilde nicht zu schnell wachsen, was die mitgliederzahl betrifft, sonnst verlierst du den überblick
6. setz auf jedenfall eine altersgrenze fest. kiddies und erwachsene zusammen past meistens nicht
7. lass jedem im gewissen rahmen seine freiräume


MfG Falke


----------



## Monolith (1. März 2007)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Hab Wow seit 3 Wochen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da liegt ja auch schon ein Problem.
Ich habe selbst vor einem halbem Jahr eine Gilde (alleine) gegründet und sie erfolgreich zum reaiden diverser Raid-Instanzen gebracht. Ich habe in dieser Zeit täglich diverse Fragen beantworten müssen, welche sich zu 50% um das Spiel und dem Inhalt handelte, zB "Wo kann ich eigentlich..." "Wo droppt... am besten?" "Wo bekomm ich..." usw. Ich konnte natürlich auch nicht alles beantworten, aber in den meisten Fällen konnte ich helfen, da glaube ich wirst du mit deinen 3 Wochen es sehr schwer haben!

Daher hätte ich an deiner Stelle die Gilde erst später mit ein wenig mehr Vorplanung gegründet. Dieses hat nicht nur Vorteile zur Kommunikation, sondern lockt auch mehr Spieler, wenn du sagen kannst "Ja, wir haben eine Homepage mit Forum, ..."

Es ist schwer nun weiter vorzugehen, da du wenig Erfahrung hast und es sich sicherlich schwer jemand finden lässt der dich unterstützt bzw. deine Gilde regelt. Versuche ersteinmal ingame alles zuordnen; sinnvolle Ränge einteilen, eventuell ein Offiziersteam gründen, welches dich unterstützen kann, ein paar anfängliche Regeln in die Gildeninfo schreiben usw. Vielleicht findet sich ja auch jemand der dir im Aufbau einer Page hilft, wenn du nciht so viel Ahnung davon hast. Ansonsten nicht einfach jeden ohne Gilde einladen, da es einfach keinen Sinn hat, nur weil der SPieler vLevel 42 ist. Da solltest du eventuell erst einmal Kontakt aufnehmen usww..

Viel Glück noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

